# VOCALZ?!



## sakket (Feb 22, 2008)

srsly. i'm having the hardest time locating musicians on here who post actual recordings of actual instruments.. let alone their voices. I'm not a big instrumental guy. i like human voices.

just so as to not be hypocritical.. heres my voice! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1095151/



feel free to discuss..
-vocals
-my vocals
- human sounds
- how sexy i am


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, I don't claim to be anything to write home about, but I do record original songs with actual instruments, and usually with lyrics/vocals.

I know what you mean. I don't abjectly _hate_ techno/dance music or anything, but I wish I could cut through the _hundreds_ of FA music submissions that are techno or re-recordings of video game music, which don't tend to interest me, to find the people who write their own songs, with their own lyrics, and music that they actually performed themselves.

I'm running short on time right now, but when I get a chance I'll go through my watchlist to look for some people you might want to check out, and I'll post another reply in this thread.

[EDIT: Oh, I just read your post in the other thread. I hope my walls of text don't discourage you from clicking on anything.]


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 25, 2008)

So is it true that singing is more physical and that it requires training of the body to gain a good control of the voice and achieve a good tone?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> So is it true that singing is more physical and that it requires training of the body to gain a good control of the voice and achieve a good tone?



In high school I would feel more exhausted after choir class than after running a mile in phys ed. It _is_ difficult to sing and _does_ take a lot of practice, for most people at least. Naturally, there are some people who just happen to be great at it.

I've never made a recording of myself singing, and I don't really intend to do so any time soon, but here's a link to an FA musician that I like: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blacknblue


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 25, 2008)

If just singing an hour and a half in school was exhausting, I can't imagine how opera singers do it _every night_ for a week to two weeks!


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2008)

Ridiculous amounts of training. They're probably used to it.


----------



## sakket (Feb 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Ridiculous amounts of training. They're probably used to it.



not so much in my case. i'm not trying to win american idol, I just like singing.. and i love songs that don't necessarily require perfect pitch to sound good.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2008)

sakket said:
			
		

> not so much in my case. i'm not trying to win american idol, I just like singing.. and i love songs that don't necessarily require perfect pitch to sound good.



Word. I'm a bass, but I love using the upper ranges of my voice and doing a lot of belting and what not, but it's difficult to do so without going flat or just sounding terrible. D:


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 25, 2008)

Upper ranges? You mean like falsetto? I like to sing up there myself. I had a friend put this video up since I don't have a YouTube account. I kinda want it down but I'll show how weird my voice is.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> Upper ranges? You mean like falsetto? I like to sing up there myself. I had a friend put this video up since I don't have a YouTube account. I kinda want it down but I'll show how weird my voice is.



By upper ranges I actually meant any notes above the Bass Clef.  My falsetto is crazy though, I can do Bee Gees and things like that. THAT I might some day make a recording of.


----------



## sakket (Feb 25, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PK3jyZUB7AI
i like using voices like this


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 25, 2008)

I can do some interesting voices like so as well. It sounds werid and my sister said it sounds kinda perverted! Ã³_O I don't know how I do but I just do.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 25, 2008)

I can do some interesting voices like so as well. It sounds werid and my sister said it sounds kinda perverted! Ã³_O I don't know how I do but I just do.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 25, 2008)

I can do some interesting voices like so as well. It sounds werid and my sister said it sounds kinda perverted! Ã³_O I don't know how I do but I just do.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Feb 26, 2008)

All of my music's in midi format or in my head, since I notate it and can save as a sound file. I can sing, but haven't recorded any of it. I hope to at some point.


----------



## Redin Outmir (Feb 27, 2008)

Most of My music is either Orchestral, or with Ensembles that would be too hard to get enough people interested in making a recording. But as far as singing being difficult I agree to some extent, but in my opinion playing any kind of instrument with a multitude of keys, IE: Sax, clarinet, Bassoon. But yeah, I'm not a songer so its kind of a biased opinion.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 27, 2008)

I have some music in my head and I can even play it on a piano, even though I have never had lessons. I wish I could read music because it's in my head! GAAAAAAAH *throws a cherry into the ceiling* Stop playing you annoying orchestras!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 27, 2008)

I have some music in my head and I can even play it on a piano, even though I have never had lessons. I wish I could read music because it's in my head! GAAAAAAAH *throws a cherry into the ceiling* Stop playing you annoying orchestras!


----------



## Coffee (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm actually a classically trained tenor, with the upward reaches of my range extending to the D or E above the tenor high C.

I also rap, scream, and pull of the shins sound pretty well. I'm like a skinny asian Mike Patton.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 28, 2008)

I too like singing, and I've written a lot of songs in my day. Unfortunately, I don't have a decent recording setup, and I can't play any instruments. Maybe one day I'll be able to pick up the guitar, but that won't cover the full range of what I want to be able to create.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Feb 28, 2008)

Coffee said:
			
		

> I'm actually a classically trained tenor, with the upward reaches of my range extending to the D or E above the tenor high C.
> 
> I also rap, scream, and pull of the shins sound pretty well. I'm like a skinny asian Mike Patton.



Holy crap, you're like Paul McCartney! I can only sing up to a G. Sometimes a little higher, but it's nothing I could actually use because it gets so thin and bright, and I can only pronounce "ah" up there. But then my voice fades to nothing around the low A, so I'm constantly confused about my voice type. I don't have the highs for one or the lows for the other.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 29, 2008)

This represents the bass clef: 
One or two steps above this line, Middle C, marks where my comfortable normal range ends and I have to switch to falsetto or start belting.
____
____________
____________
____________
____________
____________
____
And the bottom of my range is down here, low D to low C. I'm not sure if I can still hit that C or not, it's been a while.

My falsetto is beastly and reaches off the top of the treble clef. Don't ask how I can do both, I don't know, either.


----------



## Deadsyde (Feb 29, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> I can do some interesting voices like so as well. It sounds werid and my sister said it sounds kinda perverted! Ã³_O I don't know how I do but I just do.



I can do a dead on Meatwad


----------



## kamunt (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh, please. You amateurs have no idea what kind of voice you are dealing with here. :twisted: This monster is a senior in high school who was selected to be in the All-State Chorus just last year as a Tenor II. My range goes up to about an F# in full voice on normal days, though I've easily hit As while belting (which, granted, I _know_ isn't good for my voice). Not to mention I got _los huevos se necesito_ for being a bass. I can usually only go down to a low D below the the bass clef staff, though I swear to GOD I hit a low C once. My beastliness often goes disrespected in our school's top choir, but you know, they just mad 'cause I'm stylin' on them. ....Obviously. <_<;

On top of my classical training, I also do some Broadway stuff. Had a few solos in one Brigadoon two years ago.* Not to brag or nothin'... I've also found that, for some reason that neither faith nor science has been yet able to explain, I can do a really good death-metal growl. You know the one...like Dethklok. We're talking hard-on guttural. Then on the upper register of evil, I've found I do a pretty good impersonation of the lead singer for Slipknot. I love listening to myself sing "Before I Forget".

Anyways, I think I've blown my own horn enuff for today. My girlishly low self-esteem can only handle so much of an ego trip. I have an a capella recording of me doing "Desperado" by The Eagles, I wonder if I should post that or something... :? I mean, just to prove I'm not a total a-hole. ...Oh wait, I'm leaving for vacation tomorrow. :roll: Nvrmnd.

_* Apparently, I also look very sexy in a kilt._


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 21, 2008)

Must be nice to recieve classical training. I've been wanting to learn to sing opera for awhile because the music just comes out when I least  expect it, or need it, and after a few bars my voice gets hoarse and starts to gain a scratchy rought quality like sandpaper or something. And it must be nice to hit above Middle C. I can go as low as G or F# below low C and, if I'm lucky I don't strain my voice, up to A below Middle C, so I'm either a rather low bass or it's more apparent I'm untrained that I thought.


----------



## kamunt (Mar 21, 2008)

Now, range a good vocalist does not make. I don't honestly think that any vocal training I've received has much to do with how low I can go, since I've always been trained as just a tenor. The same thing goes with instruments, just because you can play really high/low doesn't make you a better player. A certain trumpeter in my band (I blow, as well ;o ) had this going on for awhile, where he thought he was better than me just because he could play higher than me. And he's a jazz trumpeter, too--I thought that _jazz_ trumpeters are supposed to be the laid-back ones?


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, he doesn't do vocal stuff, but if you go take a look at the gallery of FA's Music Admin, Fox Amoore, any piano you hear is him actually playing piano.  All the other instruments are technically still him performing, albeit played on an electronic keyboard.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 22, 2008)

I know a large range doesn't necessarily mean a good singer. Just look at Adam Lopez or Georgia Brown. But I sometimes hate my voice because some of the songs we sing in my church are rather high for my voice and I eventually make it soar and rough.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 22, 2008)

Damn. I think I can sing pretty well. My friends' band desperately tried to get me in as their vocalist. I've never received vocal training before, though. I play some keyboard, and I sing 95% of the time I'm in the car - windows down or not. I get looks sometimes xD

But I think I'm pretty decent.. I'm taking steps to begin recording in the near future. Just need the software and such..

Wish I was a bit more knowledgeable on music and the recording process though.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 22, 2008)

Grimfang: What kind of software are you talking about? I've been a bit curious myself but it's more for reading out loud and voice acting. Kinda.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 22, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> Grimfang: What kind of software are you talking about? I've been a bit curious myself but it's more for reading out loud and voice acting. Kinda.



Ever heard of Reason, by Propellerhead Software? I've only gotten to use it a little, but it's a very nice set up for a virtual studio.

I know it functions very well for the electronic/dance sort of field. I know, it's overplayed, but I think if I can get my set up together, I could make techno most people can enjoy. 

It's amazing, but expensive.. :


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 23, 2008)

Expensive? Like how much would something like that would cost? If it's expensive, more than likely will it be good.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 23, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> Expensive? Like how much would something like that would cost? If it's expensive, more than likely will it be good.



The full version (as opposed to the upgrade package) of Reason 4 is $499 from their website.

There are, of course, alternatives.  It may not be as full-featured, but Audacity is a free, open-source audio recording/editing program.  It's what I use for 90% of the (very, very little) audio stuff I do.


----------



## Eshmasesh (Mar 24, 2008)

I would do vocal recordings if I had the _hardware_ to support it. I have Reason 3.0, Audacity, and garageband, so software is no problem, but I still need to find out the best hardware to use to get a great sound.


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 24, 2008)

I like to say stories for people, I do impressions as well. and can somewhat sing. OH HIRE MEEE :3


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 24, 2008)

Where my signature says "This is how bored I get", there is a recording of me saying a poem (in Elvish, of course). All I'm using is an old microphone I've had since '03 and Windows Sound Recorder. Nothing special but it's some of what I can do.


----------



## Xioneer (Mar 28, 2008)

I am/will be looking for amature and trained non and semi-professional vocalists to record full narratives, dialogue and songs for the project I am organizing. I am also very interested in lyricists and musicians/composers. I am a reader/"singer", lyricist and non-intermediance composer myself.

Just a slice of the picture is dozens of themesongs, love songs, battle chants and hymns and anthems. Total vocal materials for the project in question are estimated at circa 150+ hours. Dialogue is the first need and narratives are merely an exploratory feature at this time. Recordings of songs will be pursued throughout as funds and interest are available. Earliest necessity for vocal files is estimated at this time to be 6 months.

The lyrics for many songs can be requested of interested and willing writers, but those written and arranged under inspiration are preferred. If you are interested in writing lyrics for a semi-commercial project, or singing or voice acting, please consider PMing me for more information.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 28, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> Where my signature says "This is how bored I get", there is a recording of me saying a poem (in Elvish, of course). All I'm using is an old microphone I've had since '03 and Windows Sound Recorder. Nothing special but it's some of what I can do.



Wish I could hear it.. For some reason, it comes up as one of those eternally loading audio files. 



			
				Xioneer said:
			
		

> I am/will be looking for amature and trained non and semi-professional vocalists to record full narratives, dialogue and songs for the project I am organizing. I am also very interested in lyricists and musicians/composers. I am a reader/"singer", lyricist and non-intermediance composer myself.
> 
> Just a slice of the picture is dozens of themesongs, love songs, battle chants and hymns and anthems. Total vocal materials for the project in question are estimated at circa 150+ hours. Dialogue is the first need and narratives are merely an exploratory feature at this time. Recordings of songs will be pursued throughout as funds and interest are available. Earliest necessity for vocal files is estimated at this time to be 6 months.
> 
> The lyrics for many songs can be requested of interested and willing writers, but those written and arranged under inspiration are preferred. If you are interested in writing lyrics for a semi-commercial project, or singing or voice acting, please consider PMing me for more information.



That sounds really awesome. I have no vocal recordings as of yet.. but I've decided, in my first official step in my quest to begin recording, I'm going to buy a microphone.

Haha.. I guess for vocals, I'd be set. I'm planning on putting up a couple songs, but I'm horrible at playing while singing :


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 28, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> Adelio Altomar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I've posted it in the comments that you have to click 'download' and it'll give you another screen that should be simpler and easier for you to play.

I think it's site and the crapiness that kind of plagues certain parts of it.


----------



## Alex Cross (Mar 30, 2008)

When I listen to sakket's submission, I think of the band Blur (Damien Albarn) and Thom Yorke from Radiohead. I really like it! :wink:


----------

